# SHORT TAIL



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Caught a nice size short Tail Ermine {Weasel} today in the back yard in one of my new box traps-----All white Now setting some more out when my Great Grand Son gets out of school for Christmas break--Looking forward to this time together---------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s great congrats bud all the boxes I had up there last winter guess I didn’t set in the right spot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip.


----------

